# **HELP*** SONY VAIO CHASSIS FAN SPEED CONTROL ERROR



## barbero (Dec 11, 2012)

HI, EVERBODY I`AM NEW HERE.
I HAVE A SONY VAIO ALL IN ONE TOUCH SREEN MODEL # VPCL137FX
24 INCH. WIMDOWS 7
I `AM RECEIVEING AN ERROR OF CHASSIS FAN SPEED CONTROL ERROR WHEN I BOOT MY COMPUTER
& TELLS TME TO HIT F2 TO BIOS SETUP & WHEN I GO TO SEE CHASSIS FAN SPEED IT`S IN O RPM & DOES NOT WANA BOOT.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the unit still under warranty?
Can you see the fan to determine if it's running?
All-in-one units are basically a laptop with a big screen and can be very difficult, as well as expensive, to work on.


----------



## barbero (Dec 11, 2012)

hi, no waranty & no i can`t see the fan but when i star it up you can hear it but then the message pops out.

My cousin took it apart & said he trobleshooted it & said that the fan is working that there`s another problem & could be the power supply or something else. 

NOTE: he is not an expert but he fixes radio & tv & knows a little about computers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It would appear the Mobo can't detect the CPU fan so it throws the error.
It's also possible the CPU fan is not turning fast enough.


----------



## barbero (Dec 11, 2012)

hi,

Yes my tech. told me that probley have to reset the MOBO & this is a common problem on this computer that he read about it, but could not
fix it because he didn`t have the tools, so i have to take to another tech.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you have discovered the problem and hopefully the other tech will have tool, though I can't imagine what tool would be required, to resolve the problem.


----------

